# Want smaller than "hole-punch sized" kill spots/eyes? Use a revolving punch.



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

Discovered this works great and offers many sized holes that are smaller than a standard paper hole punch. I think the punches are for making holes in leather. Just find some glossy "cardstock type add" from the sunday paper or wherever and tape some electrical tape to it. Then use the punch. Finally use an exacto to start the separating and then just pull apart with fingers. Works great for smaller sized baits. The other too are a couple others I just finished. All used a large bolt to get the foil pattern. The first 2 shad shaped are fairly thin and completely contoured (sanding, sanding, and more sanding). The larger of the two measures 0.3505" thick at its thickest point. I'm starting to completely cover my baits with foil then and use thinner layers of paint to get a more refective/metallized look.


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

pizza, those look great.


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

thanks bassinjody, I admire your work and cool designs too! Looking forward to seeing your latest creations.


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

I got a better picture of the smaller one this morning. The channels were biting big time. Fun time in current with 6 lb test, I was glad to get my lure back!

Lots of variety in my tackle box as you can see lol...


----------

